

The top 50 passwords you should never use - rytis
http://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2010/12/15/the-top-50-passwords-you-should-never-use/

======
hugh3
Actually I admire the foresight of the folks who were using "lifehack" or
"gizmodo" for their passwords on those particular sites, rather than giving up
one of their high-security passwords to the apparently-butterfingered hands of
the clowns at Gawker media. If someone guesses my gizmodo password then the
worst they can do is to comment as me on gizmodo.

If dumb sites want passwords for dumb reasons, they gotta expect to get dumb
passwords. I applied for a job with ACertainBigCompany the other day, and it
not only forced me to create an account with a password in order to submit my
job application, but also told me my regular password wasn't secure enough.
Screw you, job application site, I'm almost certainly only going to use you
once!

